# Anti depressants whilst TTC



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Is there any known issues with taking anti depressants when TTC?

This whole journey through my infertility over the years has made me feel very down and I am on Citalopram should I be worried?

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bobina,

There are no real concerns with using antidepressants when ttc. I would suggest that you speak to your GP (assuming they are prescribing them for you) to discuss your individual needs and what the plan would be when you become pregnant; it may be that you will no longer require treatment anyway or that GP might suggest switching to an alternative or staying on citalopram depending on the best option for you.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

HI Mazv

Thank you for your quick response. 
Yes my GP prescribed them for me, I will bring it up at my next appointment.

Thanx again

BB x


----------

